# Libri e narrativa



## Spot (10 Settembre 2015)

L'altra volta parlavamo d'identificazione.
Io invece voglio sapere che ruolo ha la narrativa nella vostra vita, se ce l'ha.
Se avete un libro preferito, o qualcosa che ha avuto un ruolo rilevante. E come.
L'autore che vi piace di più e perchè.

Etc.


----------



## Horny (12 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> L'altra volta parlavamo d'identificazione.
> Io invece voglio sapere che ruolo ha la narrativa nella vostra vita, se ce l'ha.
> Se avete un libro preferito, o qualcosa che ha avuto un ruolo rilevante. E come.
> L'autore che vi piace di più e perchè.
> ...


interessante, ma non sono sicura di aver ben capito la domanda,
anche perché non ho seguito l'altra discussione.
cosa intendi per identificazione e narrativa?


----------



## Fantastica (12 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> L'altra volta parlavamo d'identificazione.
> Io invece voglio sapere che ruolo ha la narrativa nella vostra vita, se ce l'ha.
> Se avete un libro preferito, o qualcosa che ha avuto un ruolo rilevante. E come.
> L'autore che vi piace di più e perchè.
> ...


Avevamo già aperto tempo fa un treddì su questo, con molte risposte.
Ma tu poni la domanda in modo differente! 

La narrativa ha avuto un ruolo decisivo nella mia vita, sono cresciuta a miti (tutti i miti del mondo, anche quelli africani, slavi, nordamericani, giapponesi, cinesi...) e a fiabe; la lettura è stata compagna quotidiana della mia infanzia, grazie a mio padre. Il libro che ha avuto il ruolo assolutamente più rilevante nella mia formazione è stato "Pinocchio"; infatti io sono in larga parte una Pinocchia; la mia sensibilità politica è stata "iniziata" da "Il gran sole di Hiroshima", un romanzo per ragazzi sulle conseguenze della bomba atomica, e dal classico "La capanna dello zio Tom", sulla schiavitù dei neri d'America. Decisivi anche "I ragazzi della via Pal" e Salgari. Insomma, sono ottocentesca nell'animo!

Non c'è un autore che mi piace di più. Ci sono opere che mi piacciono di più. E sono tutte antiche, come me.


----------



## Spot (12 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> interessante, ma non sono sicura di aver ben capito la domanda,
> anche perché non ho seguito l'altra discussione.
> cosa intendi per identificazione e narrativa?


C'era un'altra discussione in cui si chiedeva a quale storia, o libro, o personaggio (non ricordo bene) ci, in qualche modo, identificavamo.

Questa è più semplice, è una domanda sul perchè si legge.
E se c'è qualche libro che vi accompagna in maniera particolare, anche solo magari perchè vi è straordinariamente piaciuto.

Ti faccio un esempio: per me la fiction (o i libri, la narrativa) ha un forte valore formativo. A volte persino di elaborazione del mio vissuto e delle mie emozioni attraverso il racconto altrui (anche nei casi di storie del tutto "fittizie"). E intimistico, perchè fruire di un'opera significa in qualche modo rapportarsi con l'autore: è una forma di contatto umano. 
Inoltre ci sono dei titoli che per me sono particolarmente preziosi. Di cui magari scriverò in un secondo momento 

E poi c'è la pura e semplice piacevolezza della lettura. E del concedermi cose belle.



Ma ripeto: anche raccontare quali sono i vostri autori preferiti e perchè va bene eh


----------



## Spot (12 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Avevamo già aperto tempo fa un treddì su questo, con molte risposte.
> Ma tu poni la domanda in modo differente!
> 
> La narrativa ha avuto un ruolo decisivo nella mia vita, sono cresciuta a miti (tutti i miti del mondo, anche quelli africani, slavi, nordamericani, giapponesi, cinesi...) e a fiabe; la lettura è stata compagna quotidiana della mia infanzia, grazie a mio padre. Il libro che ha avuto il ruolo assolutamente più rilevante nella mia formazione è stato "Pinocchio"; infatti io sono in larga parte una Pinocchia; la mia sensibilità politica è stata "iniziata" da "Il gran sole di Hiroshima", un romanzo per ragazzi sulle conseguenze della bomba atomica, e dal classico "La capanna dello zio Tom", sulla schiavitù dei neri d'America. Decisivi anche "I ragazzi della via Pal" e Salgari. Insomma, sono ottocentesca nell'animo!
> ...


E si, infatti, spero di non essere caduta in un'enorme ripetizione, anche perchè non mi ricordo benissimo :rotfl:
Grazie 

Perchè Pinocchio? Io l'ho letto in età tarda e devo dire che le idee di Collodi sull'educazione mi inquietano un po'


----------



## Fantastica (12 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E si, infatti, spero di non essere caduta in un'enorme ripetizione, anche perchè non mi ricordo benissimo :rotfl:
> Grazie
> 
> Perchè Pinocchio? Io l'ho letto in età tarda e devo dire che le idee di Collodi sull'educazione mi inquietano un po'


L'ho ascoltato e riascoltato decine di volte per la lettura di Paolo Poli. Mio padre me ne aveva regalata la versione sonora, meravigliosa. Quando arrivavo al finale, delusa dalla trasformazione in bambino, smettevo di ascoltare. Cessava l'identificazione. Io amo il burattino disobbediente, di animo buono, che trasgredisce per curiosità, non per malizia e cattiveria, che ha bisogno di essere raccolto e perdonato, che non si arrende all'idea di fare il suo ingresso nella norma degli adulti, che rischia in proprio, ingenuo, entusiasta.


----------



## passante (12 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> L'altra volta parlavamo d'identificazione.
> Io invece voglio sapere che ruolo ha la narrativa nella vostra vita, se ce l'ha.
> Se avete un libro preferito, o qualcosa che ha avuto un ruolo rilevante. E come.
> L'autore che vi piace di più e perchè.
> ...


ah, i libri! sono stato un grandissimo lettore da piccolo: salgari, verne, Kipling... indimenticabili.

il primo (e forse unico) vero grande innamoramento è stato Il signore degli anelli, in terza media. non ho mai trovato una simile potenza narrativa, nessun libro mi ha mai altrettanto coinvolto sul piano dell'emotività e della fantasia. grandioso, IMHO. certo avevo anche l'età giusta per farmi trascinare così.

in quegli anni è iniziata la lettura dei classici: i russi, i francesi e gli americani del primo novecento sono quelli che ricordo di più, oltre a Kafka e qualche italiano.

ma soprattutto cercavo delle risposte a quello che mi stava accadendo e sconcertando, la scoperta dell'attrazione per i maschi: così leggevo gide, jean genet, tomas mann, pasolini, oscar wilde, proust... ma non ho trovato una sola parola che mi aiutasse, ho trovato bella scrittura, certo, ma poi solo disperazione. 
fino a "Maurice" (Dio benedica Forster in eterno!!!) che mi ha dato la prospettiva di un'identità serena e mi ha aperto alla possibilità di un "lieto fine" nella mia vita privata.

oggi leggo libri di storia, saggi su varie tematiche e romanzi leggeri, di azione (lee child, per esempio). quando ci sono delle offerte interessanti per l'ebook torno a qualche classico, di svariate epoche o collocazioni geografiche.

non sono più in ricerca, se non di svago o di approfondire qualche nozione.


----------



## Nicka (12 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> L'altra volta parlavamo d'identificazione.
> Io invece voglio sapere che ruolo ha la narrativa nella vostra vita, se ce l'ha.
> Se avete un libro preferito, o qualcosa che ha avuto un ruolo rilevante. E come.
> L'autore che vi piace di più e perchè.
> ...


Uuuuuuhhhhhhh certo che ha un ruolo!
La lettura per me è importante... ed è un modo di ricavare un angolo di solitudine, pur stando in mezzo alla gente...allo stesso tempo mi fa sentire in compagnia quando sono sola. 
Ho sempre letto, fin dalle elementari. Leggevo pure di sera, quando mi volevano mandare a letto e approfittavo delle ultime botte di luce per infilare il naso tra le pagine. E mi sono fottuta gli occhi...
Su ciò che ha avuto una certa rilevanza ci rifletto.


----------



## Spot (12 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uuuuuuhhhhhhh certo che ha un ruolo!
> La lettura per me è importante... *ed è un modo di ricavare un angolo di solitudine, pur stando in mezzo alla gente...allo stesso tempo mi fa sentire in compagnia quando sono sola.*
> Ho sempre letto, fin dalle elementari. Leggevo pure di sera, quando mi volevano mandare a letto e approfittavo delle ultime botte di luce per infilare il naso tra le pagine. E mi sono fottuta gli occhi...
> Su ciò che ha avuto una certa rilevanza ci rifletto.


Oh idem, davvero idem sul neretto. Uno dei modi migliori che ho trovato per vivere me stessa 
E idem anche sul resto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2015)

Credo che sia l'insieme dei libri che si leggono che filtrato attraverso la nostra sensibilità e bisogni che contribuisca alla formazione.
Credo per me siano stati importanti libri infantili, tra questi uno di cui non ricordo il titolo che raccontava di una famiglia di pesci e che mi ha trasmesso il rispetto per la diversità.
Penso che Il diario di Jane Sommers di Jane Sommers, in realtà Doris Lessing, sia una lettura imperdonabile per ogni donna  (ma anche uomo) dopo i trent'anni.


----------



## passante (12 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia l'insieme dei libri che si leggono che filtrato attraverso la nostra sensibilità e bisogni che contribuisca alla formazione.
> Credo per me siano stati importanti libri infantili, tra questi uno di cui non ricordo il titolo che raccontava di una famiglia di pesci e che mi ha trasmesso il rispetto per la diversità.
> Penso che Il diario di Jane Sommers di Jane Sommers, in realtà Doris Lessing, sia una lettura* imperdonabile *per ogni donna  (ma anche uomo) dopo i trent'anni.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


>


Imperdonabili sono le correzioni dei correttori. Il libro è imperdibile.


----------



## spleen (12 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia l'insieme dei libri che si leggono che filtrato attraverso la nostra sensibilità e bisogni che contribuisca alla formazione.
> Credo per me siano stati importanti libri infantili, tra questi uno di cui non ricordo il titolo che raccontava di una famiglia di pesci e che mi ha trasmesso il rispetto per la diversità.
> Penso che Il diario di Jane Sommers di Jane Sommers, in realtà Doris Lessing,* sia una lettura imperdonabile per ogni donna*  (ma anche uomo) dopo i trent'anni.


Già.
Dimensioni esistenziali ignote. (cit)


----------



## Spot (13 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ah, i libri! sono stato un grandissimo lettore da piccolo: salgari, verne, Kipling... indimenticabili.


Come rimpiango Salgari e Verne! Da ragazzina non ne conoscevo nemmeno l'esistenza. Ho avuto un'infanzia principalmente Rodariana.
Ho amato molto anche Il signore degli anelli, anche se dubito che riuscirei a leggerlo con la stessa passione ora.

Per quanto riguarda i libri che mi hanno segnata in particolare, inizialmente Calvino e Borges. Per il fascino assurdo che esercitava su di me la loro abilità di scomporre i concetti. Ricordo che per me "Ti con zero" è stata rivoluzione 
Poi Vonnegut, per il modo che ha di raccontare l'insensatezza dell'orrore. Mi ha commossa.
E Fante. Per il rapporto coi luoghi, e con l'altro sesso. Mi faceva scattare una sorta di empatia.

Ultimamente sto leggendo Wallace. Ci ho trovato dentro una pietas straordinaria, e devo dire che quello che scrive ha un potere su di me del tutto particolare, al momento. Sposta cose.
E vabbè che sono molto mobile di mio


----------



## Lucrezia (13 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> L'altra volta parlavamo d'identificazione.
> Io invece voglio sapere che ruolo ha la narrativa nella vostra vita, se ce l'ha.
> Se avete un libro preferito, o qualcosa che ha avuto un ruolo rilevante. E come.
> L'autore che vi piace di più e perchè.
> ...



Mmmm dunque. I libri sono stati sempre fondamentali per me. Soprattutto mi svelano cose di me di cui altrimenti non mi accorgerei,  altre di cui non capisco ancora il senso. Per esempio, ho un'attrazione fatale e di cui ancora non capisco la radice per autori e storie di provenienza iraniana, afghana e turca; per libri storici riguardante la monarchia inglese fra il 1300 e il 1700; e per storie ambientate in ambienti poco civilizzati,  dove la giornata ruota principalmente intorno alla sopravvivenza fisica. La letteratura filosofica, psicanalitica, spirituale e religiosa invece, mi ha accompagnato e mi accompagna ancora alla  ricerca di risposte.  
L autrice che mi è più cara è Colette. Una donna incredibile che vorrei aver potuto conoscere,  una prosa struggente, stilisticamente bella, sfacciata. La amo


----------



## Fantastica (13 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Come rimpiango Salgari e Verne! Da ragazzina non ne conoscevo nemmeno l'esistenza. Ho avuto un'infanzia principalmente Rodariana.
> Ho amato molto anche Il signore degli anelli, anche se dubito che riuscirei a leggerlo con la stessa passione ora.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i libri che mi hanno segnata in particolare, inizialmente Calvino e Borges. Per il fascino assurdo che esercitava su di me la loro abilità di scomporre i concetti. Ricordo che per me "Ti con zero" è stata rivoluzione
> ...


Hai detto cose geniali di DFW: sposta cose e sì, una pietas straordinaria. È la descrizione migliore che ho letto sul suo narrare. E tu sei molto sensibile...


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2015)

a parte Jerome, che secondo me è un maestro di vita, il libro che mi è rimasto nel cuore è I fiori blu, di Queneau
parole e pensieri semplici e diretti che vanno a formare una storia complessa, un duca che compie lunghi balzi nella storia e un fancazzista con un profondo segreto si sognano a vicenda, forse...insomma alla fine secondo me il lettore si sente un fiore blu, ma non sa mica il perchè


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2015)

*Allora*

Io ho sempre adorato i pornazzi.
Le fotografie son statiche,non è come i film porno,dove fai fatica a capire la trama.....
Il pornazzo è un dialogo con te stesso,hai il flash,vedi l'immagine,quell'imaggine,e finisci al gagno con i pantaloni calati.
Ecco adoro tutti i pornazzi....


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho sempre adorato i pornazzi.
> Le fotografie son statiche,non è come i film porno,dove fai fatica a capire la trama.....
> Il pornazzo è un dialogo con te stesso,hai il flash,vedi l'immagine,quell'imaggine,e finisci al gagno con i pantaloni calati.
> Ecco adoro tutti i pornazzi....


ma intendi i libri porno?


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2015)

*No*



free ha detto:


> ma intendi i libri porno?


giornaletti zozzi....


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2015)

bella domanda Spot 

per quanto mi riguarda, ho sempre letto tanto, di tutto, divorando i libri..

in quest'ultimo anno, difficile e doloroso, non sono riuscita a leggere nulla. Non mi appassionava nulla. Iniziavo un libro e mi annoiava mortalmente. 

ho letto soltanto fumetti, e a volte non riuscivo a finire nemmeno quelli.

quando leggo entro completamente nel contesto descritto, mi calo in quel particolare mondo. quando sto male, non ci riesco..

comunque, una serie di libri per me importanti:

 il preferito, "Cent'anni di solitudine" , l'avrò letto almeno 5 volte.

di libri "antichi", "Delitto e Castigo".

di libri moderni, "Uomini che odiano le donne" la trilogia.

i libri che mi hanno aiutata, davvero, "Gli scritti di Melanie Klein", in particolare "Il significato del conflitto infantile nello schema del comportamento dell'adulto" e "aggressività, angoscia e senso di colpa"

i libri con cui sono cresciuta, "Harry Potter", tutta la saga. Iniziata nel 1998 e finita nel 2008...

i libri che inizierò a breve "donne che corrono coi lupi" e "la vita sessuale delle gemelle siamesi", che mi sono stati consigliati da Ipa e Mr Nob


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> bella domanda Spot
> 
> per quanto mi riguarda, ho sempre letto tanto, di tutto, divorando i libri..
> 
> ...



Che pariola....


----------



## ivanl (14 Settembre 2015)

Io leggo tanta fantascienza classica (Asimov, Heinlein etc), romanzi di avventura (tipo Cussler), niente che ammorbi o impegni (DFW, per l'amor del cielo :unhappy
IL libro, scoperto attorno a 20 anni e riletto non so piu' quante volte, e' il Signore degli Anelli


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2015)

*Vabbè*

Vabbè tutti professori qui dentro....i ponrazzi solo io....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè tutti professori qui dentro....i ponrazzi solo io....:rotfl:


perchè pariola? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi scusa i porno li vedi, mica li leggi....


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2015)

*Ecco*



banshee ha detto:


> perchè pariola? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi scusa i porno li vedi, mica li leggi....


E no.Il pornazzo a roma è io giornaletto zozzo.Poi stanno chiamando a che i film porno pornazzi.Ma il pornazzo vero è il giornaletto porno....
Quello che ti lascia statico,sguardo allampanto,mutande calate sulla tazza der cesso....


----------

